# Molybdenum steel



## Badgertooth (Jun 16, 2017)

Why is there so much more of this popping up across various brands & makers. What's good about it? What's bad about it?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 16, 2017)

Any reason to assume it is not just a dumbed down term for marketing to people that don't know that many mainstream stainless knife steels contain molybdenum?


----------



## Nemo (Jun 16, 2017)

I thought it was another name for AUS8.


----------



## natto (Jun 17, 2017)

Molybdenum is common in stainless steels, a strong carbide builder which supports fine grain and some more. There are lots of CrMoV knives out there. It also increases the "toughness" so it must be good for beaters. Or is it great to rid of micro chipping with hard and thin blades? Some German makers made thin and hard blades out of the usual CrMoV with good edge holding and sharpen ability?

Crazy stainless metallurgy:IMOK:


----------



## K813zra (Jun 17, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I thought it was another name for AUS8.



As did I. It seems to be the steel name that a lot of companies now use for what was previously listed as Molybdenum. It seems to act the same on the stones and in use, too. So if it is not AUS8, it is close enough. 

Why so many knives in the steel? I dunno. I couldn't say it is ease of sharpening because I am willing to bet that a lot of people who choose these knives do not sharpen for themselves. Regardless, it will take a good edge with relative ease, for stainless anyway. It will hold it fairly well too. It does not stain easily and with the heat treat given to most mast produced knives that use this steel, it is quite forgiving. It must be able to be sourced cheap as well because a lot of budget lines use this steel. 

Rather a lot of supposition to say that it is budget friendly and fairly idiot proof.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 17, 2017)

There's a mob in Australia flogging knives made of "Japanese Vamolcrium Steel". They have been advertising a lot on TV. They claim it's a proprietary Va Mo Cr alloy. Not sure if this is the same steel or not.

Funny thing is, they are also flogging their own version of a pull through W carbide sharpener.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 17, 2017)

Nemo said:


> There's a mob in Australia flogging knives made of "Japanese Vamolcrium Steel". They have been advertising a lot on TV. They claim it's a proprietary Va Mo Cr alloy. Not sure if this is the same steel or not.
> 
> Funny thing is, they are also flogging their own version of a pull through W carbide sharpener.



Yep, I need more coffee because I read that as the mob is flogging people with knives in Australia.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 17, 2017)

I mainly use carbon knives, but like my Mercer (X50CrMoV15) as a beaterit's a very rugged knife, a regular passenger in my travel roll, for rough tasks. I also have a Moly Kikuichi sujihiki, that I'll sometimes take to use for outdoor cookingwhen I don't want something too precious, that others can use. Though I love my good carbons, I appreciate the usefulness of solid, inexpensive, Moly knives.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 17, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Any reason to assume it is not just a dumbed down term for marketing to people that don't know that many mainstream stainless knife steels contain molybdenum?



I bet it's this... stainless steel sounds way too commonplace and boring compared to the more esoteric sounding molybdenum steel!


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2017)

probably for wear resistance because nobody sharpens their knives. it's used in grease...


----------

